# last minute trip



## jdeleon (May 17, 2012)

Taking a last minute trip might put in anywhere from baytown to texas city experience fishermen please 22ft 2012 bluewave


----------



## CaptainJackGibson (Mar 6, 2013)

I know some good spots at San Louis Pass and Freeport for reds and flounder. Better spots if your boat runs skinny.
Capt.Jack


----------

